# How to protect against home heating oil being stolen from oil tanks



## record (19 Mar 2010)

I have heard a good few anecdotal stories about home heating oil being siphoned from oil tanks in people's gardens. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any way of preventing this from happening. The lid on most oil tanks only allows for a small padlock and I reckon that if someone has the equipment to take away the oil, the padlock won't slow them down too much.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Mar 2010)

Big long thread here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055256974

at the end of it all .... no real solution ..... a prayer perhaps (that they avoid yours)?


----------



## DGOBS (19 Mar 2010)

Install a steel tank!


----------



## mathepac (19 Mar 2010)

underground!


----------



## Complainer (20 Mar 2010)

Cctv


----------



## z107 (20 Mar 2010)

Don't do anything in the hope they'll syphon it out rather than cut the pipe that leads out from the tank. If they cut the pipe, that could end up costing even more.

Pyracantha might also help.


----------



## sustanon (20 Mar 2010)

get a dog, a big one.


----------



## DGOBS (20 Mar 2010)

Underground tank installation would be cost prohibitive


----------



## DGOBS (27 Mar 2010)

Was just reading, Dunraven that make "apollo' electronic oil level indicators have just launched an oil alarm, seemingly you fit it to the tank and I remotely wires into the house alarm and will activate it in the event of a sudden drop in the oil level, sounds smart!


----------



## DGOBS (28 Mar 2010)

Not only a problem for the deliveryman, but tanks should have access for inspection when servicing your boiler.

If the tank failed, and hasn't been installed to bs5410part1 then your insurance company
have grounds to walk! (cleanup of oil spills can be very expensive)


----------



## claire.ezo (6 Apr 2010)

its the worst feeling when you have just filled up oil and then theres a cold night and its all stolen. Was only a student when this happened so could not afford to fill up again. I reckon that they people that do this dont even want it just sell it on for money.


----------



## supertrooper (12 Apr 2010)

There were some people on Dragons Den a few months back with some device to stop this happening, I don't know how it worked but you might get the info through the programme website [broken link removed]


----------



## coleen (12 Apr 2010)

Our oil tank is in our garage which is locked. I am not sure if this is unusual or not but it is safe from being taken at least.


----------



## mathepac (12 Apr 2010)

DGOBS said:


> Underground tank installation would be cost prohibitive


Cost prohibitive in comparison to what though? A single theft and consequential clean-up operation could justify the cost.

Calor in the UK now offers a service where they can install a home's bulk LPG tank(s) underground to preserve visual amenity and for safety reasons. Surely an oil tank underground wouldn't be any more expensive? In Ireland, the only underground bulk gas-tanks I am aware of are for newish housing estates.


----------



## DGOBS (12 Apr 2010)

installers of tanks in this country can't install normal installations correctly,
let alone let them start to bury tanks! and special tanks are required for
this purpose

as for the oil tank in your garage, you insurance for your house is voided,
unless this installation has been done correctly (which I doubt) internal tanks
need to be housed in special fire proof enclosures with self closing inspection
access doors, and the enclosure vented directly to outdoors


----------



## Dirac (8 May 2010)

I seen an oil tank lock on that done......ie website. I was thinking of getting one to give it a go and see what it's like.........will let ya know!


----------



## Sansan (8 May 2010)

Put a small steel gate around the tank, then buy a heavy duty battery for a artic truck or get on to the dept of defence and see if the have one from a tank lying around that they don't need ( the prop could do with the cash) get a set of heavy duty jump leads and attach to steel gate, hide battery behind a bush and you can sleep well, in the morning drag the the charred remains outside your property, and presto job done...


----------



## onq (9 May 2010)

record said:


> I have heard a good few anecdotal stories about home heating oil being siphoned from oil tanks in people's gardens. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any way of preventing this from happening. The lid on most oil tanks only allows for a small padlock and I reckon that if someone has the equipment to take away the oil, the padlock won't slow them down too much.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Change to gas.

ONQ.


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2010)

Bottled gas, LPG or Mains Gas?


----------



## Leo (10 May 2010)

Sansan said:


> Put a small steel gate around the tank, then buy a heavy duty battery for a artic truck or get on to the dept of defence and see if the have one from a tank lying around that they don't need ( the prop could do with the cash) get a set of heavy duty jump leads and attach to steel gate, hide battery behind a bush and you can sleep well, in the morning drag the the charred remains outside your property, and presto job done...


 
Only job you're likely to do there is hurt/kill yourself!


----------



## Towger (10 May 2010)

I dont know about you, but my super strong body can withstand 24 volts!


----------

